

Show HN: Tool to Convert Images to Tables for Email - kogir
http://img2table.com

======
trussi
Quite interesting!

At first, I didn't understand why you only wanted a 200x200 image. I expected
it to cut a big picture up into smaller squares and lay them out in a table.

But I was wrong! :)

It actually creates a 200 row by 200 column table and changes the background
of each cell to match the image's color at that pixel.

I'd recommend improving the description of the service on the site. It took me
a couple tries to get it to work (I used too big of a picture), but finally
got it to work. Glad I did.

Thanks for sharing.

------
sunils34
Wow this is really cool! I imagine you should be able to take an image and
render it with CSS3 rather than tables. Is that the next step :)?

~~~
kogir
Most email clients won't take kindly to CSS that isn't inline. I also tried
data URLs and inline attachments before going the table route.

------
kogir
It actually works reasonably well too. AOL, Gmail, Hotmail, Yahoo, Outlook Web
Access, plus Apple Mail, Thunderbird, and Outlook XP-2010.

------
egfx
Is this using the default Bootstrap site design? Like the tool. I'm using it
already.

